# She's just so tired ...



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Trick (turned 13 last May) had a tough night. In the past year I have really seen her age, and last night was the worst night so far. She wouldn't get up, wouldn't eat, wouldn't take her pain meds, just wanted to lay there. I've been giving her rimadyl as needed and I think it's time to up the dose to a regular every-day dosing. 

She's just old - it's not like there's anything specifically wrong with her that could really be helped. She's fading, and I can only do what can be done - feed her what she'll eat, give her the pain meds, encourage her to get up and walk, and love her as much as I possibly can.

I sat on the floor with her last night and just massaged her gently, telling her how much I loved her. I couldn't tell if she cared one way or the other - she was just tired and didn't want to move. I took out some frozen hamburger last night and by early morning she would eat some of the raw hamburger, and today has eaten hamburger, cottage cheese and a bit of chicken (AND taken her pain meds). She's drinking water - mostly if I bring it to her and hold the dish so she can drink - and we've been out a couple of times so that she can pee and poop (both of which happened normally). But what she wants is to come in and lay down and just sleep. 

It breaks my heart to see her fade away, even though I know it's the normal way of things. I'm lucky to have had her these 13 years, with minimal health problems thoughout that time. Mentally I'm prepared to let her go - emotionally I'm not.

When I massaged her this morning I whispered to her that I would understand if she needed to go. I told her that Kylee and Dawson and Dax would be waiting for her, ready to greet her and show her all the wonders of her new home. I told her I would come looking for her when it was my time, and in the meantime she could watch over me and visit me anytime she wanted. I don't know that it comforted her much but it comforted me .. some .. 

I love this old girl so much, and I just don't want to see her suffer. I don't think it's time to have her euthanized, but I can see that she's just not happy right now. I hope that she has some more good days soon. If her good days are gone, and her quality of life is no longer enjoyable, then I have to let her go. And I'm just not ready.

Thanks for listening to me vent. I've got tears dripping off my cheeks, and Khana here at my feet to comfort me. But as we all know, nothing will be "right" for a long time. Letting go is never easy.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska
with Trick, as close to perfect as a dog could ever be ..


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I am so sorry. I am crying like a big baby right here.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I know how you feel. Lady Jane is 13 years, 8 months old. The clock is ticking...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Really, I think telling them does help them. You might have tried all this but if not -- You might want to ask your vet about etogesic instead of rimadyl. We changed to it instead of derramaxx and I thik it works better. Chiropractic and accupuncture help a lot too. Often gimpy feel-bad old dogs will have a UTI that isn't showing up in urinalysis so an antibiotic might do wonders, too.

The vet and I had thought that Barker the Elder was tanking in late January but she rallied and is waiting to go out to the barn again tonight. I use the chiropractic and accupuncture as well as the etogisic (and heart meds). And we have recently finished our latest round of antibiotic.


----------



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

I am so sorry. I do know how you feel, I could have written that post 2 years ago. I also spent lots of time those last few months, took lots of pics, cut a piece of his hair to put in a special trinket box, and cryed rivers. Peace be with you and yours.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry, Melanie. It's a difficult thing to watch our seniors fae - and I know how special Trick is for you.

I always enjoyed the pictures you share with us. How about a new one?









I spoke to my late dog and cat also letting them know that I would be OK if it was time for them to go. I seemed I could almost feel them relax. 

I hope for you some great days to come with Trick.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Melanie, I am so sorry to hear that. You gave her love and she has returned it in kind. She knows you love her.


----------



## pbark50 (Oct 11, 2008)

Melanie,
Please keep talking to her - I truly believe she is at ease because she hears your voice - 
I too have tears running down my face - we have been in the exact spot you are in now - it was one year ago yesterday that I put my beloved Chance down


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Went through that with the Bearded Collie (Muggsie Malone







) We knew it was time to let her go, but it was SOOOO hard. She was about 16 and we had her for 15 of those years. 

I am so sorry you are having to go through this...I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am also very sorry to hear your heartache. Letting go is the hardest thing I have ever done in my life. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I so sorry. It's one of the hardest decisions to make, when it's time and what's best for the dog. Breaks the heart to let them go.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I had the same thing with Vishnu, year ago the 21st. I had started noticing more bad than good days. He withdrew from the family, would sleep at the end of the hall, just didn't care anymore. I debated for a few weeks, then one night he just looked at me and I could see his spirit was tired and done. I stayed up with him all night, just him and me, cuddling on the bed (which he rarely would do), on the floor, sofa, he even gave me kisses which he wasn't a kissy dog at all. When we went to the vet, I was with him. He fought it initially, then I told him it was ok for him to rest, that he did his job well, then he left me. ok, now to go finish crying. It really does stink though, but it was what was best for him, def. not what was best for me.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh gosh Melanie!!! I am so sorry...... It is so hard to see them fade with age.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

How is Indy doing today?


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi all - 

Sorry I haven't responded more quickly. I just have a really tough time with the emotional things, you know? I appreciate everyone's replies and I know that you all understand how I feel and how hard it is to let go even when we know it needs to happen.

Trick has rallied some, and I think it's because I have been able to get the pain meds into her on a more regular basis. Today she even greeted Mom when she showed up - went to her (slowly) with her ears back (happily back) and "woo-woo'd" at her. I wanted Mom to see her just in case something happens. 

Trick is eating now, too. She's loving the raw food - something I would like to feed all the girls but just am not able to in my current situation. I'll keep her on the hamburger mix for now, maybe for the rest of her time. She sure likes it and I'm just glad to see her eating. She's looking forward to her meals again. Trick has always had a good appetite and has never been finicky, which makes it seem even worse when she doesn't want to eat. 

The other girls don't even seem to notice that Trick is having problems. I've never had my dogs act like they miss one of the group when one leaves. I think it's in part because I have been incredibly lucky to have my dogs live with me to old age, which means they slow down and gradually withdraw from activities with the younger dogs. So it's as if they've already stepped away, and when they die the younger dogs just accept it without questions or mourning. It's not so easy for me. 

Trick is my "big girl" at around 70 pounds - all the other girls are smaller. But she was so weak the other day that 12 year old Dora - a tiny chow at just 35 pounds - bumped into her and knocked her down. I'd never seen that happen before and it just kind of brought home how very weak she was.

We bring these dogs into our lives and we're so filled with joy those first years, and it's always kind of a shock - although we fully know it will happen - when they get old and tottering and that blue sheen of age glimmers in their eyes. I am truly VERY thankful she's been with me so long, and I try to remember how lucky I am. But it's sure hard to think of that when the time to let her go grows near.

Thank you for understanding, and I will probably post sporadically about her ups and downs until it's time for her to go. I went through this last year, in April, when 16 1/2 year old Kylee (chow) went through the same thing. She just got old and there was nothing I could do.

Melanie and the gang
BTW - thanks for the suggestions on pain meds and accupuncture/chiropractic. I'm very limited here, not only geographically but financially. There isn't much available in the 150 miles from here to Anchorage, and traveling to Anchorage is, unfortunately, out of my ability at this point. We'll just have to do the best we can. While I would love to supply her with everything possible, I also know that nothing will fix old age and anything at this point would be temporary. I don't want her to suffer and that will be my biggest concern at this point. She deserves not to be in pain.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Melanie, we are all here for you, with you, sharing in your love of your devoted, smart, sensitive, caring Trick. reading her exploits has fascinated. Such a loving girl. Trick has you right by her, and nobody is better suited to supporting her in her age and condition than someone who loves her so very deeply. She trusts you, Melanie-- for good reason. Trick is such a fortunate dog to have you and your pack to surround and love her now. These decisions are never easy on us. Wishing you strength and peace as you care for Trick, as you listen to what she needs. Prayers going out for you and dear Trick!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

oh god........tears came when i read this about your girl. i am at the same stage with my Toby 13 1/2. i see him failing, it breaks my heart. i am also preparing myself for what i know is coming. even though you mentally try to prepare, your never really prepared. you rehearse in your mind what you know is to come, but, it doesn't begin to touch the heartache of saying goodbye, and the empty space.

with Toby he is my dog of a lifetime. he's been the most faithful companion, what a gsd should be. my bond with him is deeper than i will ever have again. this guy is by my side always. he wants to be with me no matter what i'm doing, looks for me when i'm out of sight, etc. i am greatful that i have been able to experience having such a friend in my lifetime, but when i lose him, it will be one of the most devistating experiences in my life.

i hate this part of a dogs life, waiting it out trying to figure out when its time. its a sick feeling in the pit of your stomach and it kills you emotionally.

i know what your going through, and it hits real close to home with me at this time with my own guy!

all you can do is make her comfortable, show your love every chance you get, and you will know when the time comes.

hugs to you and your girl......
debbie


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Melanie, I'm so sorry. It is so hard to see them get old and start to fail.







Hugs to you and Trick.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I had a feeling that trick would rebound ! I have a client with an old collie who he was crying about last week and I swear that dog figured it out and started running around again. I told him "General ain't going nowhere!" Keep on the pain meds, maybe tramadol would help and I think Trick will surprise you!!! After all her name is Trick!


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

Like some of the others, I'm sitting here crying. I lost three old dogs in the space of 7 months. I know exactly what you mean when you say that we look at them when they're young and know that there will be a day we'll have to say a final goodbye, but somehow it never seems real. Or it seems so far off in the future that we can put it in a separate compartment and not think of it.

When my girls started showing their age, I resolved to spend every day cherishing each moment with them...filing all the moments up in my memory. At the same time, I wanted time to literally stop. Please stop and let them not age any more...let them be with me forever.

It's so hard to watch the too-fast passing of time and the toll it takes on our beloved companions...having to deal with the constant struggles between what's in our minds and in our hearts.

When it came time for two of our girls to be "helped" to the Bridge (one died on her own, on her birthday) and I was having that struggle between wanting to end their pain and needing them to stay with us as long as possible, Mr Pip said something to me that helped...he said that they had been with us a long time and were good girls...endured a lot of physical pain... and that they deserved to rest now.

My heart always aches so much for people who have lost, or are in the process of losing, their beloved fur-friends....


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

thats the thing.i don't know how many of us just wish they would fall asleep at home.......not that it would be easier to lose them, but in that you would not have to wait and ponder and decide if its time or not, making that decision makes you sick to your stomach.

and seeing them when they are young full of life you feel so bad for them on the other end, when ya know they miss not running, playing, doing the carzy dog stuff. if i had one wish for my senior Toby, i would wish that we could have one day together before he goes, that he could run, play, act like a goof ball., we could spend the day together being active and enjoy being free and full of life.
ugh! it just plain stinks.......


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Melanie I am so sorry. I am going through it with my old girl right now too. She is somewhere between 12 and 14 yrs old according to the rescue we got her from and I know the bad days and the ups and downs so well. My girl has been on Rimadyl for about a year now and it helped her initially and still helps her some days more than others, but your right...nothing fixes old age. Has Trick had any x-rays done for HD or spine problems? In the end it doesn't really matter though as it just makes you worry more...sigh. Sending all the best wishes for Trick and you.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm sorry, the tough days are [heck]....nothing you can really do. It just plain stinks. I'm glad Trick rallied....and I hope she continues to do so.

p.s. reading this post when you're working with the public in NOT good. Just had a customer come in and look at me funny, 'cuz I was wiping my eyes and sniffling.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am glad Trick has rallied and is eating, that is good news! I hope you have some more good days with her before her time comes.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have tears streaming down my face as I type this... 

I too have a older girl who is as close to the perfect dog as one can get.. she is 12 (almost 13) years old and has really started to age this year.. 

It's SO hard to watch them get older... 

I just wanted to tell you that you are doing all you can - love them, protect them, and care for them to the best of your ability.. 

I understand... 

I wish you many happy days with your older pup..


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Melanie,

So glad Trick is having better days as that is all we can hope for as they get older.

You might want to try some plain Knox gelatin, it is a nice inflammatory and a nice supply of Glucosamine.

Val


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks again, everyone - I really appreciate all the kind thoughts.

Trick is maintaining at this point. Yesterday she even managed a little stiff gallop, with a bit of a grin on her face. I love seeing her express her energy that way but sometimes she pays for it later with increased pain. Today she went with me out to the little park next door when I needed to move the watering hose, and she laid down in the cool grass as I planted a sunflower. 

I have to admit that I'm really torn right now. I told myself I would never let any of my dogs get to the place where they were in a lot of pain or were confused and frightened when they got older. So now the dilemma starts .. at what point do I let her go? Is another month or three or six going to make a difference to her, or will she just suffer? It's the struggle we all go through as our dogs age, and there are no real answers.

I'll have to look into the Knox gelatin - had heard something about that previously but haven't ever used it. Thanks -

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Melanie, sending good thoughts and prayers your way, and sweetie Trick's way, too. It is so difficult for us to worry for them when they are seniors and we just want to make everything easier for them. I know this is a hard choice. Trick trusts you, and that makes it both easier-- and harder! I am hoping the Xnox genetine helps her. May it make some difference for her mobility and comfort. I am wishing you both many good days and shared joy together.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think we all know our dogs well. i also think if our seniors are still functioning, mobile, etc, and enjoying things in their life we need to go with it. its probably harder for us to deal with our own feelings at that point, seeing them fail, etc. some people, probably no one one this board, at the first sign of a dog being disfuctional in some ways would PTS. i being a loyal dog owner feel i need to give them all the best until is no longer possible. not that i would ever let them suffer, but, if there is still that spark in the eyes it tells me there is still quality. the old saying " the eyes are the window to the soul"

debbie


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I truely believe that they will tell you when they are ready to go.

Like the poster above mentioned, there is just a "look" in their eyes that they try to signal to you. I have seen it with my grandfathers dog. 

That "spark" isn't there anymore and they are just 'being' at that point.

I think you know when it is time.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

The last two days have illustrated even more how tired Trick is. I use the term "tired" because that's just how it feels to me, watching her and her actions. There's an occasional burst of energy but that's becoming more and more rare.

Yesterday I gave all the girls a nice, meaty knuckle bone for breakfast. All the younger girls - including 12 year old Dora - took theirs eagerly and went to their beds to chew on them. But Trick took hers somewhat reluctantly, went to her bed and dropped it. She made a small attempt to chew on it - a few little tugs at the meat - and then walked away from the bone and laid down on the edge of Khana's bed. Khana was laying there chomping on her bone with typical enthusiasm, and Trick just laid next to her without any interest in the bone.

I've NEVER seen Trick refuse a nice fresh meaty raw bone before! It's just kind of a shock when she does something so out of character. It wasn't that she wasn't hungry .. I went out and got her hamburger and she ate that without hesitation. The bones had a considerable amount of meat on them (well, for knuckle bones) but the effort of trying to eat the meat seemed to be too much for her. After she finished her hamburger she laid back down by Khana.

I picked up the bones (what was left) about an hour later, and Trick's wasn't touched at all. She never even attempted to chew on it.

Today Mom brought over some rolls. She'd made dinner rolls the other night and forgot to put in one of the ingredients .. *L* .. and the rolls ended up being small and a bit hard instead of large and fluffy. So she divided up the rolls between her dog and mine, and brought over a bag of them for my girls.

Khana, Tazer and Dora took theirs with glee and chomped them up. Trick refused hers. She sniffed it, mouthed it slightly and then dropped it. So I tore it into tiny pieces and fed them to her one by one. She ate it in that way, and seemed to enjoy it, but the effort of chewing it up on her own seemed to be too much.

Her teeth aren't perfect, of course, but she still tugs on toys and chews up hard biscuits at times without hesitation, so I don't think it's a tooth problem. I think she's just finding that it takes too much energy to chew up these larger items, and she'd rather sleep. If I provide them for her in smaller amounts she eats just fine.

It's so hard watching this decline in my once energetic, alert, sometimes-a-bit-crazy girl. I know that those of you with older dogs, or those of you who have experienced the aging of a beloved animal, understand completely what I'm describing. It's as if we're seeing an animal that is new to us, that we aren't familiar with and that confuses us in some ways. I don't always know how to react to Trick's actions these days. I want to tell her to stop being old, stop moving slow and ponderously, stop refusing to eat, stop laying around sleeping! But that's so unreasonable and would be useless anyhow. She's going through a natural stage in the human world, albeit one that dogs would not go through if they lived in the wild. Wild animals don't get to this stage - when they get weak, their lives are ended. I don't think our dogs have the capability to understand aging in any way. They have no instincts to help them deal with this. We've provided an artificial lifestyle for them (natural for us, artificial for the dogs) and in some ways I think that we may be extending their discomfort and misery just to pander to our own feelings of need.

Well, that's enough whining for today. I tend to over-analyze these things, and it helps me cope. When I need to make the decision to let her go, I'll know that I looked at the situation in depth and made a choice based on what I felt Trick needed. 

Of course, that won't help my broken heart .. 

Melanie and the gang


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

This is the hardest time - every good day makes us think things will be better (forever, even if we don't believe it) and evey new decline hurts us deeply.

Trick is so loved - don't worry. We only second guess ourselves initially - then we suddenly see something in them and know it is time to let them go.

My 15 year old all american, Solo, passed in her sleep one night just short of 15 years old. I felt like she gave me a gift by removing any chance I would have to decide for her. And she went after an exceptionally good week, so I was happy for her even while I was crying for me.

Each day Trick is givng you more memories to hold on to. Take care, Melanie. We know what you are going through.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Melanie-take this for what it's worth because of the source-but I had an animal communicator I really trusted (how would he know I told Bella to sit up straight during her obedience sits-he asked me for her why I was doing that-yikes-creepy). Anyway, he said we would be surprised at how long they feel like sticking around, not doing much, not really bothered by it, and not feeling any real need to leave us. That a lot of his work was end of life consultations and in almost every case the dog was like no, I'm not ready yet. So again, maybe a bunch of malarkey, but I had him talking with Kramer at the end and again, he was able to nail things-and said Kramer was kind of like, knock it off,







I love being here with her and feel great, all things considered. 

It's so hard, but maybe their simple way of living gives them the simplest joys and allows them to enjoy their existence, when it's blessed like hers has been, far more than we do ours.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What I'm going by here is the light in the eyes, the interest, the alertness. Barker the Elder still goes to the barn with me. I tack up, she, I and the horse go to the arena (feet away), I tie her up & ride. She barks a bit. Then I untie her, we go back to the barn, untack & load up for home. She loves the barn. It's even cooler when there are new people there. Running, loping? Not in the picture. But she's happy. That's what counts. When she is no longer happy, we'll go. I look at her and I see the swiftest dog. I see her tearing after a Frisbee, chasing a rabbit, executing a wonderful recall, playing in the watering trough, bounding to the fence, a bark at each landing, to greet my neighbor in Wyoming. I want to think she sees that too.

Trick will let you know -- she may fool you a time or two but she will let you know.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I have to wipe tears from my face every time I come to this thread .. but that's good, I think. Part of the process.

Bonnie, I have never had one of my dogs pass on their own .. I always hope it will be that way, that they will just go to sleep and not wake up .. a peaceful, quiet, painless death .. but I've had to make the choice every single time and it's such a hard choice to make. I'm glad that Solo went so peacefully for you.

Jean, that's interesting about the animal communicator saying that the dogs want to stay longer than we realize. I don't get the vibe from Trick that she wants to go .. actually she wants to be a part of everything I do, even as tired as she is, and what troubles me is that it upsets her when she's not physically capable of doing things. But I try to do things with her that she can still do, like follow me when I'm out watering the flowers. It's a special time for just Trick and I (without the other dogs). 



> Quote:I look at her and I see the swiftest dog. I see her tearing after a Frisbee, chasing a rabbit, executing a wonderful recall, playing in the watering trough, bounding to the fence, a bark at each landing


Yes!! I see the same sort of thing when I look at Trick. I see that young, enthusiastic, sometimes-bratty dog that she was. And then she does something that's so "old-dog" that it throws me for a minute. She's been such a wonderful companion for me .. incredibly bonded, trusting/trusted, a dog that anyone would have loved to have in their lives. I've truly been blessed.

Right now Trick is camped out in front of the floor fan - her favorite spot lately. She's still eating well, no problems with peeing/pooping. She's just still tired and it doesn't take much to make her need to lay down and rest. Mom ("grandma" to the dogs) stopped by today and Trick was telling her about her problems .. doing the "woo-woo" talking and rubbing her head on Mom's knees. Mom - who has lived with German shepherds for decades herself - rubbed Trick's head and laughed. Mom had Trick's half-brother, Dax, who died a year and a half ago. He had many health problems that Trick - luckily - didn't inherit. Dax was almost a year older than Trick.

Well, it's 1:20 a.m. and I think I may run into town for some gatorade. Trying to keep electrolytes into my system .. long story .. 

Thanks for all your thoughts. Trick says "thanks" too.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Melanie, how is Trick doing? I just came across this thread and had a lump in my throat as I read through the posts. 

My oldest heart dog passed away in March and I sometimes can't bring myself to the senior section and similar threads because I have a 12 year-old dog who is going to be fading soon. She sleeps a lot and just seems "old." My oldest was spry except the cancer robbed her of it in the last year. 

As others have mentioned, getting old really is not fun. All you can offer your dogs some days is just your time. And I think that is often all they really need.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>I have a difficult time reading this thread. We just lost our senior Lab, Snickers in July. We got him as a rescue in '97 so we never knew exactly how old he was. To me, when we got him, he looked under a year old. One vet thought he was around 18 months but that just seemed a bit too old at the time.

Anyway, our good old buddy was having lots of difficulties as he aged. The spark was gone and he was just plain tired all of the time. He didn't want to come down in the morning for his walk. We'd have to call him repeatedly. If he went downstairs to the basement, he would bark at the bottom of the stairs when he wanted to come up. He wasn't locked down there - it was like he was confused. He had "old man eyes" - when you see it, you know it. He had a very difficult time getting himself up from the floor. Snickers would also isolate himself by hanging out in a different room and stopped climbing up on the couch.

You'll know when it's time. My heart goes out to you. It's never easy losing our best friend.</span>


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

This thread bothers me since I am going through the same thing. Wondering if time is close and how much longer to let my older girl hang on. I am right there with you in getting frustrated and upset with the days they seem too tired to play or even go outside. My girl used to chase the boys around the yard and now she may try to play with them once every ten days or so and now she stands in one spot and lunges at them a little but mostly barks at them as they run past her. She never refuses to eat an has a great appetite so I guess that's good but she is to the point that if she is laying down she growls at the other dogs if they come with in 5 feet of her. 


I guess I am waiting for her to have that look in her eyes that tells me it is the end. That or that drawn tight mouth that indicates the pain that she doesn't want me to see. Since the first Shepherd I lost and noticed that when he was put down his whole face relaxed. It was like he had been grimacing through the pain. Those are the two things I look for and honestly as sad as it is.......I am starting to see the look in my girl's eye....just the faintest of the light starting to leave.







Hang in there as you know Trick best and I am sure that its true that they want to stay with us as much as we want them to stay. The love you feel from Trick is all the confirmation you need to see to know that she wants to stay with you as long as she is able.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN. Anyway, he said we would be surprised at how long they feel like sticking around, not doing much, not really bothered by it, and not feeling any real need to leave us. That a lot of his work was end of life consultations and in almost every case the dog was like no, I'm not ready yet. So again, maybe a bunch of malarkey, but I had him talking with Kramer at the end and again, he was able to nail things-and said Kramer was kind of like, knock it off,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having lived through this very recently, I completely agree.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wondering how Trick is doing. And you too Melanie???


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Just sending love and hugs to you.








Jess


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi, Melanie. Just wondering how Trick's week has been. Hopefully having great days.


----------

